# FBI Tracking Internet surfing activities



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Just wanted to let you know the New Homeland Security Bill has passed. 
Things will be different now and Internet surfing as you know it will be tracked by what the FBI calls a "non-intrusive method." 
The FBI says you will not notice anything different.

For a demonstration, click on the link below:* 

http://users.chartertn.net/tonytemplin/FBI_eyes/


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

:icon_lol: !rolling :rolling:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh no I will go to Jail for bad taste


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've often thought we needed a way to keep an eye on some of you people...


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

invaliduser88 said:


> *Just wanted to let you know the New Homeland Security Bill has passed.
> Things will be different now and Internet surfing as you know it will be tracked by what the FBI calls a "non-intrusive method."
> The FBI says you will not notice anything different.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

I heard the NSA also can turn on your cell phones and listen to your conversations while you carry them around in your pocket. Kevin Mitnick said so. But then the police accused him of being able to launch our nukes by whistling over the phone. They sent him to solitary confinement for that even though they never proved he could do it. Who do YOU believe?


PS- Hello to my friends in the FBI- I know mentioning Kevin's name, nukes in one paragraph has triggered your alerts. Don't scamble the FA 18's just yet, this is the Humor section. And if you don't believe it, ask Geronimo.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Hey, I had to deal with that scumbag (Mitnick) many years ago.

Good lord.. Now that I think about it... It was *25* years ago... 

I'm feeling old.....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Gosh dj, what did he con you out of? On second thought he must have been, what 17 years old?


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Warning! Ancient History Tech-Heavy Reply following. Read at own risk of involuntarily falling asleep!

I was working support at the iDECUS (Internal Digital Equipment Corporation Users Society) tradeshow in LA in 1981, part of the Office Automation team. I was all of 20 at the time.

We'd heard that Mitnick was around. The reason we knew about him was because he was the guy who's most recent and notorious 'hack' was dialing into DEC's internal network on a 1200-baud modem and downloading the complete source code to an operating system known as "RSTS/E".

He was a constant irritant to people in the company but had, a somewhat legitimate reason to be there (a 'regular' DECUS membership and some 'connections).

Sure enough, he showed up. We had several terminals hooked up to what you'd now call a server (we just called it a computer back then) running autodialing programs, word processing, even one early variant of a spreadsheet. Trying to look inconspicuous, he saunters over to the terminals and breaks out of the WP program and into the OS. Immediately he starts writing a Basic-Plus-2 program with lots of PEEK and POKE statements (direct access to physical memory).

Seeing this, I got my partner involved. He was much taller and physically imposing than I was (and still am)  You see, even though we were wearing suits (so we didn't 'clash' with the salesmen in appearance) our job was only to keep the machines running and, if they crashed, get them back up and running ASAP. He performed his job by literally hounding Mitnick out of the exhibition hall. Mitnick's pass was revoked shortly thereafter.

Ours was the first booth he tried to hit (we were near the entrance and had a rather large display). His sole purpose in showing up was to try to break into our computers. In all honesty, I don't know what he had planned for after that. But he seemed pathologically incapable of NOT hacking - and his later exploits would pretty much confirm that opinion I had of him.

Fortunately, once we got him out of the tradeshow he was then Hotel Security's problem. Beyond that, I don't know what may or may not have happened.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From Wikipedia

Kevin David Mitnick (born August 6, 1963) is one of the most famous crackers to be jailed. He was arrested by the FBI on February 15, 1995. Mitnick was convicted of wire fraud and of breaking into the computer systems of Fujitsu, Motorola, Nokia, and Sun Microsystems. He served five years in prison (four years of it pre-trial), 8 months of that in solitary confinement, and was released on January 21, 2000. During his supervised release, which ended on January 21, 2003, he was restricted from using any communications technology other than a landline telephone, although occasional exceptions were granted.

Social Engineering

Although often portrayed as a technical expert, most of Mitnick's attacks were based on social engineering rather than technical exploits he discovered. Mitnick discovered a large number of security vulnerabilities in the OpenVMS operating system by getting access to the voice mail system of security researchers at DEC.

Controversy

Kevin Mitnick's criminal activities, arrest, and trial were controversial, and have caused some computer industry journalists to raise legal and ethical questions concerning the events surrounding him.

Mitnick continues to claim that his treatment was unfair and has alleged that at one time he was held in solitary confinement for 8 months because a guard convinced the authorities Mitnick could cause a nuclear attack by whistling into a phone.

The core of the controversy came from two books that presented views that were at odds with one another: John Markoff and Tsutomu Shimomura's Takedown, and Jonathan Littman's The Fugitive Game. In particular, Littman made allegations of journalistic impropriety against Markoff, of overzealous prosecution of Mitnick by the government, of mainstream media over-hyping of Mitnick's actual crimes, and of the legality of Shimomura's involvement in the matter. Further controversy came over the release of the movie Takedown, with Littman alleging that portions of the film were taken from his book without permission.

The case against Mitnick tested then-nascent laws that had been enacted for dealing with computer crime, and it raised public awareness of security issues involving networked computers. The controversy remains, however, as Mitnick is often used today as an example of the quintessential computer criminal although his exploits are less notable than his notoriety suggests.

Recent activity


Mitnick usually makes semiannual appearances on the popular late night radio show Coast to Coast AM. 
Mitnick guest starred in a first season episode of Alias. The casting was an in-joke, since Mitnick played a CIA hacker. Due to the conditions of his parole, however, the computer he used in the scene was a prop. 
Kevin Mitnick was a keynote speaker at the IAPP (International Association of Privacy Professionals) Privacy Academy in Las Vegas, NV, October, 2005. 
Kevin Mitnick was a keynote speaker at The Fifth H.O.P.E. in New York, NY, July, 2004. 
He offers security consulting services through his company Mitnick Security Consulting, LLC and has co-authored two books on computer security. 
Mitnick landed a cameo role in Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas as a caller on the WCTR show, "Area 53". In his call, he talks about how the United States' supply of nuclear missiles are under his control, and not the government's. He then goes on to reference the false accusation of him being able to launch nukes by whistling into a phone, which led to him being held in solitary confinement for 8 months. 
Kevin Mitnick was a "surprise guest" in the TWiT podcast.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks dj, that was an interesting story and while I was reading it, I seemed to recall DEC was part of his social hacking activities and then Nick posted the bio which added credibility to your story. Funny how it's a small world. 

Does anyone know the early days of Steve Jobs? Wasn't he also involved with phone hacking in the 70's. Or, am I thinking of some one else who is now famous in the computer industry.


----------

